# Full HD auf 27 Zoll ?



## BrianDisch (16. März 2019)

Guten Tag, 
Was haltet ihr denn von Full HD auf 27 zoll? Sitze ca. 80-90 cm entfernt von meinem jetzigen Bildschirm.
Und würdet ihr mir 144 hertz empfehlen, wenn ich nicht allzu viele FPS games Spiele? Spiele zurzeit an FPS Games Apex Legends, Call of duty 4, Rainbow Six Siege ja das war es glaube ich (Aber wirklich nur manchmal und wenn denn meistens Apex). 
Oder würdet ihr mir dann lieber 75hertz empfehlen? Um nicht unnötig viel Geld auszugeben.
Wenn möglich gleich mit Monitor Empfehlung ( hätte gerne entweder VA oder IPS Panel und G-sync compatible wäre auch schön)
Danke im Voraus

Ich werfe den Monitor mal in den Raum: AOC C27G1 ab €' '259,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

Sitzabstand 60cm => FHD 24"
Sitzabstand 80cm => FHD 27"
Sitzabstand 100cm=>FHD 32"

Und auch nicht zu vergessen:

FHD 90FPS = WQHD 60FPS.

Hz so viel wie zu FPS darstellen willst. Hast du in deinen Spielen nie mehr als 60FPS dann brauchst du auch nicht mehr als 60Hz.

Grafikkarte ? Preislimit ?


----------



## BrianDisch (16. März 2019)

Gtx 2070
260 Euro würde ich jetzt mal so sagen ist mein Preislimit


----------



## BrianDisch (16. März 2019)

Ich wollte aber damit fragen was hier von der DPI bei Full HD auf 27 haltet.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

DPI ohne Bezug zum Abstand spielen keine Rolle.  Ein 50" FHD TV hat nur 44dpi und trotzdem ist das Bild bei 2m Sitzabstand scharf,
ein FHD Beamer mit 100" Leinwand hat nur 22dpi und trotzdem ist das Bild bei 4m Sitzabstand scharf also dpi alleine sagt nichts aus.
Aber mit WQHD hast du mehr Platz auf dem Desktop und in Spielen ist die Auflösung feiner/schärfer also weniger Kantenflimmern.


----------



## BrianDisch (16. März 2019)

Hatte mich oben vertippt sorry. Mein Pc hat eine Rtx 2070 und einen R5 2600x. Was wäre da für eine Empfehlung ? WQHD 60/144hertz oder FullHD 144hertz.
Ich habe eine wenig "angst" vor wqhd, weil ich angst habe das  mein PC die ansprüche von wqhd + zukünftige Grafikaufwendige Spiele nicht gerecht wird und ich realtiv früh wieder aufrüsten muss.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. März 2019)

BrianDisch schrieb:


> Ich habe eine wenig "angst" vor wqhd, weil ich angst habe das  mein PC die ansprüche von wqhd + zukünftige Grafikaufwendige Spiele nicht gerecht wird und ich realtiv früh wieder aufrüsten muss.



Was hast du denn für Software? Also meine hat Regler, die man bedienen kann


----------



## RtZk (16. März 2019)

Die Pixeldichte ist bei 27 Zoll extrem niedrig und liegt bei gerade mal  81,5 ppi und das ist wirklich niedrig, ich würde es mir nicht an tun wollen, für 27 Zoll ist WQHD eigentlich das Minimum.


----------



## Herbststurm (16. März 2019)

Ich sitze eine Armlänge vor meinem 27 Zoll FHD mit AH-IPS Panel und kann mich nicht beschweren, da der Schwarzwert besser als bei nem TN Panel und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit auch sehr gut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag auch die Leistungsreserve die ich durch FHD bekomme und bin damit nicht gezwungen, bestimmte Regler im Spiel runter zu schrauben, die ich lieber auf "Hoch" lassen will.
So kann ich zB. Forza Horizon 4 in Ultra + 8x MSAA (Bewegungsunschärfe aus) flüssig spielen, da hätte ich mit meinem Rechner wohl in WQHD schon mehr Schwierigkeiten.

Komme mit FHD sehr gut auch bei 27 Zoll klar aber das ist halt  Ansichtssache, am Besten Du versuchst Dir selber ein Bild zu machen und  schaust Dir in einem Geschäft FHD & WQHD Monitore an, so kannst Du besser für Dich entscheiden, was Du brauchst.


----------

